# I'm looking for a stock transfer design "Tequila Makes My Clothes Fall Off



## Jewel (Jul 9, 2008)

HELP! I'm looking for a design "Tequila Makes My Clothes Fall Off" - and I'm not sure where to find it... any ideas? I have used Artbrands.com and Airwaves and need new suppliers anyway... Thanks!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Here you go from Pro-World.


----------



## Jewel (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you so much... I feel like such a rookie!


----------

